# Assault on Black Reach Scenarios?



## RallytoCleburne (Jul 25, 2008)

Like some other folks, I was a bit surprised to see no scenarios in the Assault on Black Reach reference guide.

Does anyone know if GW intends to have a website supplement for Black Reach with scenarios as they did with Macragge?


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Not any that I know of, I hope they come out with some.. I liked the Battle of Macragge scenarios, reading them is enough to excite me.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that's very unlikely to happen now.

Why don't we write some? Then we can put them up on Heresy as a resource for people starting with AoBR.

Yes? No? Maybe? Any takers?

:suggestable cyclops:


----------

